# Blueberry & Peach Cobbler



## smokin monkey (Oct 29, 2016)

*Blueberry & Peach Cobbler*

Thanks to Woodcutter for the inspiration.

1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
3 tsp baking powder
500 grams 18oz fruit
Preheat Kamado to 350f 177C

Melt butter add milk and dry ingredients mix well.
Pour batter into greased and preheated skillet add fruit distributing around the pan but do not stir.
Bake for 20-30 minutes or until golden brown @ 350F 177C













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 29, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 29, 2016






Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2016)

That looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## b-one (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll take a big slice! Looks awesome!


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2016)

SM That looks great I use the same recipe can't beat it

Richie


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Al



thanks Al




b-one said:


> I'll take a big slice! Looks awesome!



B-one, tasted great, will leave you a slice here,












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 29, 2016









tropics said:


> SM That looks great I use the same recipe can't beat it
> Richie


Why change a winning formular!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2016)

Great cobbler.  Lots of fruit in it--that's a big necessity for me.

Gary


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks delicious! Thanks for posting the recipe!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2016)

Simple and looks great! Yum!

Points!


----------

